# Electronic verses Hand Calls



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

I am curious as to what you more experienced callers have the best success with hand calls or electronic calls.

The guys in the videos are usually sponsored by the electronic call companies but they rarely use them - hmmm?
I have always used hand calls but when I see all the hoopla on electronic calls - I wonder if I am missing the boat, I'd hate to part with several hundred to find out the gain is minimal.

Your experiences please


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't use my e-call anymore. It is something else I have to carry. I want my hands free while sneaking to my stand, I have shot alot of Coyotes that way.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I too tend to use handcalls, for the same reason, just another thing to carry. The down fall of using handcalls is that you can't get the sound away from you like most of the new remote ecallers. The less attention that you have on yourself the better the odds and the more you can move without being seen. But if you hunt with a buddy, it's a moot point because you can position the other guy to take the shots and not have to worry about getting busted if you set up right.

xdeano


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

I like to use my foxpro...it gets the sound away from you and your not fumbling around with calls and making alot of unnessecary movement...personal preference..


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

electronic call
easier to get the sound away from you, ie. set caller in one spot, set up downwind looking at a ravine you think they will come through
takes minimal practice
some may have an extremely large variety of sounds
less movement when on stand

hand call
no dead batteries
cheaper, primos ki-yi can make four diff. distress sounds and ki-yi for $15
clearer sound than some callers make(sound in the box)
hands are free when going to the stand
lighter weight

anybody got some more to add


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

coyote_buster said:


> electronic call
> easier to get the sound away from you, ie. set caller in one spot, set up downwind looking at a ravine you think they will come through
> takes minimal practice
> some may have an extremely large variety of sounds
> ...


Electronic:
More volume when its needed.

Hand call:
Ability to change sounds instantaneously.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I like the electronic caller too. I had the FX3 but upgraded to the FX5 because of all the sounds I purchased. Anyways, I can't do mouth calls to save my life. Plus, with the FX5, we set it up about 60 yards away with the Jack in the Box and it draws any attention to it and off of you. We've had yotes walk right in front of our blind just staring at the JIB and never notice us. However, they did notice that sharp, burning sensation in their sides.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I like to use hand calls when I am in an area that I know has been worked hard by boneheads wailing on ecallers for hours on end. To me it seems that if you can mix it up or make a sound that they yotes haven't heard for a while you can get them moving.

Another down side to the ecaller (which I am new to) is that my kids like to play with it, especially the doe sound because to them it sounds like a big belch. Then I take it out and the batteries are dead. I now keep extras on me. Other than that I like the ecaller.

I always have both on me when I go out. This way I always have the option.



> However, they did notice that sharp, burning sensation in their sides.


 :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Duracell makes NiMH Rechargeable Batteries. The ones that are rated at 2650mAh are awesome. They are a bit pricey but they last as long as regular Duracell batteries and they take a ton of charges. I use them in my radios and my caller. If you do get them though don't get the rapid chargers. They don't charge as well as the regular chargers. As far as calling. I've purchased over 60 different predator sounds. The sound quality on a lot of the FoxPro sounds is great. There is no way I could replicate all those and as well as they are recorded. The FX5 has two speakers. The front speaker (a horn which is best for predator sounds) has a really good tone to it with out echo. I spend no more than 20 minutes on each stand. And use calls in which the season dictates.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Bgunit68 said:


> As far as calling. I've purchased over 60 different predator sounds. The sound quality on a lot of the FoxPro sounds is great.


You sure are proud of your vast library of sounds. Its been mentioned I think in your last half dozen posts. oke:  :beer:

Theres a lot of good foxpro sounds. Theres also a lot that sound like crap. Some that are on a VERY short loop (which I dont like) and some that sound like they were recorded in a concrete bunker (sound in a can).

The modern, compact, re-programmable, technologicaly advanced e-caller is probably one of the bigger steps in predator calling made in recent years. Its a great tool that adds to the arsenal of an experienced caller, however, it is also the NUMBER ONE abused piece of equipment in the "never gonna learn" crowd and amongst the rookies.

The sound you make, is often the LEAST IMPORTANT aspect of coyote hunting. If your not set up right, if they wind you, see you, hear you, etc etc etc, it doesnt matter what sound you make, your odds of calling that coyote in diminish exponentially.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Very Well Put!!! A variety of sounds to pick from is great, but it doesn't much matter if you play the same sound at every stand. I'm not pointing fingers, I'm just stating an opinion, I get stuck in the same rythem too, but it's a lot easier to keep making a sound on an ecaller if it's produced a coyote in the past. Break the mold.

oke:

xdeano


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Have I mentioned how many sounds I have? LOL. Sorry, but I feel if there is a really great product out there I will do my best to let people know. I have learned so much about hunting for coyote from this site. That's why I signed up. Getting that caller has increased my hunting 10 times what I used to do. I used to only small game hunt after deer season up here. I began to see more and more coyotes around and decided to do a web search on coyote hunting. I found this site. FallGuy was awesome helping me started. After getting that caller I found out how much fun crow hunting was. My buddy can make some sounds like it was the real thing. I, plain and simple, suck at mouth calls. This makes it too easy. But you are absolutely correct on the calls. Some are to short or just outright suck. A lot of the distress calls are good. That's why I pretty much bought all the ones they had to offer for yote. So I can see which ones are best. i have so much fun calling. I usually bring one of my friends out. Give them my 22-250 a-bolt and let them shoot while I call. I'm sorry if I ticked anyone off. It was not my intention.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Just ribbin ya BG. All in fun.

Major Boddicker (the maker of the crit'r-call) can make just about any sound under the sun with one of his mouth calls. I cant for the life of me get my duck call to sound worth a crap on it, but he can.


----------

